# Wife + I LFG in NoVa/DC



## DonAdam (Aug 21, 2011)

My wife and I just moved to Alexandria. We'd love to find a weekly game, preferably on a weeknight. We play a lot of 4e but would be happy to try most other stuff. The group is more important than the game.

We've also tried and liked: Cortex (the BSG and Serenity system), Mutants and Masterminds (2nd or 3rd), Dread, Cthulhu, retro D&D, Secret Fire, and others. The wife would love to try Mouseguard.

We'd also be up for board games.

Only things we would be less interested in would be 3e (still burned out), WoD, Shadowrun, or Rifts. But maybe worth it depending on the particulars (i.e., maybe a low magic or Arcana Unearthed game, etc.)


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the area! 

How far are you looking to be able to travel? Most games I know if, since weekends are my preference, are on Saturdays, but there are places around you can look, along with the people here. I personally live in Leesburg, but have sorta burned out on live groups for the time being, so I'm playing PbP here.

There is a 2nd Edition AD&D game going on in Chantilly's Game Parlor that I have sat in on a session of, seems like a fun group. Oldschooldnd, I believe is the fellow's handle here gm'ing the game. He's having issues with an overloaded work schedule at the moment, but you can give him a ping if you're interested.

There is also Game Parlor in Woodbridge, which might be closer for you. The should have their calendar online of their bigger regular games, but there is usually a smaller game or two going on. 

Again, welcome to the area!


----------



## ExploderWizard (Aug 25, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> There is also Game Parlor in Woodbridge, which might be closer for you. The should have their calendar online of their bigger regular games, but there is usually a smaller game or two going on.




The Woodbridge store closed up several months ago. The Chantilly store is still open as far as I know ( I was in there a couple weeks ago). 

Nobody who moves to this area ever seems to land in our neck of the woods ( Fredericksburg/Stafford area).  I do have one player who commutes to the game from DC but he is a looney. 

Welcome, and I hope you find a group soon.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 25, 2011)

I know that closed their old location and moved a few stores down in the same shopping center in Woodbridge sometime last year, so they actually closed that location totally? Bummer. All the nice people who used to staff the Chantilly store transferred there when it opened.

There's a little place up here in Ashburn called Huzzah. Sort of a little cozy, hole in the wall kind of place, but the people there are great and very casual and friendly folks. haven't actually gamed there myself, just walked through with a friend of mine.


----------



## Matt James (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the area [MENTION=2446]DonAdam[/MENTION]. The DC area is packed with gaming opportunities and has a huge D&D and Pathfinder following. I'm sure we'll be able to find you a group in no time.


----------



## DonAdam (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.

I went to grad school at GMU, so I know the area game stores reasonably well. Unfortunately Chantilly's too far to drive on the weekdays.

I should add that we're happy to host a game as well, I just don't have time to run anything.


----------



## Weregrognard (Aug 31, 2011)

DonAdam,

I'm looking to start up a 4e home game in the near future (also in Alexandria), although I haven't started recruiting yet.  Still, I figured I'd extend the invitation   PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Gralphidb (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I just saw this thread. My wife and I also just moved to Alexandria and are also looking for a game. If you do end up starting one, we'd love to join.


----------



## Rechan (Sep 19, 2011)

As soon as I get my butt down there (hopefully at the start of the new year), I plan on either starting a game and/or starting one.


----------



## Greyscott (Sep 19, 2011)

I also just moved into the area, and I'm down around Stafford/Fredericksburg. I am a long-time DM/player, and ran several campaigns prior to my move. I've been running 4e the most the last few years, but willing to play about anything. If there's a group forming or one looking for players, drop me a line!


----------



## rgard (Sep 20, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> I know that closed their old location and moved a few stores down in the same shopping center in Woodbridge sometime last year, so they actually closed that location totally? Bummer. All the nice people who used to staff the Chantilly store transferred there when it opened.
> 
> There's a little place up here in Ashburn called Huzzah. Sort of a little cozy, hole in the wall kind of place, but the people there are great and very casual and friendly folks. haven't actually gamed there myself, just walked through with a friend of mine.




I work in Woodbridge.  I'll drive by the plaza one lunchtime this week and see if they are still there.


----------



## Cyronax (Sep 23, 2011)

DonAdam said:


> My wife and I just moved to Alexandria. We'd love to find a weekly game, preferably on a weeknight. We play a lot of 4e but would be happy to try most other stuff. The group is more important than the game.
> 
> We've also tried and liked: Cortex (the BSG and Serenity system), Mutants and Masterminds (2nd or 3rd), Dread, Cthulhu, retro D&D, Secret Fire, and others. The wife would love to try Mouseguard.
> 
> ...






Hi. I'm a long-time DM who is starting a 1st level 4e game next Thursday, Sept 29th in Clarendon, Arlington. I'm probably hosting the event and it will tentatively run  from 6-10pm.  

I have three committed players so far -- my an old gaming friend of seven years + a nice married couple I met through Lair Assault at the Victory Comics (which is on par with Game Parlor; and yes the one in Woodbridge is closed ). We're all in our mid-20's to very early 30's. 

My game is set in a Points of Light-style setting that is a lot of homebrew stuff with some elements of the Nerath articles from Dragon and a few bits of Classic D&D/Mystara. I encourage character development, and my style of DMing is a mix of sandbox and questline -- hard to describe -- its essentially a good mix of roleplay, combat, and immersion. 


Anyway, [MENTION=2446]DonAdam[/MENTION] or [MENTION=6682403]Gralphidb[/MENTION] -- let me know if you or anyone else have any interest. 

I attached my Campaign Guidelines and Setting Overview to this post to show you the specifics. 


C.I.D.


----------



## spiralz (Oct 17, 2011)

Gralphidb said:


> Hi, I just saw this thread. My wife and I also just moved to Alexandria and are also looking for a game. If you do end up starting one, we'd love to join.



I've just moved to Alexandria for a new position too. I don't know anyone in the D.C area. Any groups looking to meet on Monday or Wednesday evenings?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Greater DC Area, Spiralz! 

Some of you guys seriously need to come West of the Beltway.  I feel like an island out here in Leesburg. 

Anyway, best of luck on your campaign search. I'm sure you'll find one soon enough. Also, feel free to poke around the games online here, see if there is something of interest to you. It is how I'm fiddling around with Pathfinder.


----------



## Rechan (Nov 5, 2011)

All the searches for gaming stores int he area keeps bringing me to Labyrinth Games and Puzzles:

Labyrinth Games & Puzzles - Capitol Hill/Southeast - Washington, DC

That seems to be the most dedicated palce.


----------

